# Expensive Hobby....



## HowlingDog (May 1, 2019)

So I found a nice price on Amazon for my new toy:
View media item 554529$119 delivered (plus tax, of course).

Now all I need to do is try it out....  

And, NOW I am looking at meat grinders.  Got a little cranky with my hand grinder this weekend.  My own fault.  Kinda let the meat get warm and I think my pieces were a little big.  I did, however start looking at electric grinders, either LEM or Weston.  How can I justify a grinder to the Wife when I have not used the stuffer yet.....    At least all the results are edible!!!


----------



## fullborebbq (May 2, 2019)

What ever size grinder you think you need, Get one size bigger!

I have a Big bite 1 HP LEM and it has served me well for a couple of years so far. I grind about 600lbs of meat a year.


----------



## fivetricks (May 2, 2019)

That's a great stuffer. You won't regret it. 

Just explain that without the grinder, the stuffer is useless. (This may involve your old grinder having an "accident" lol).


----------



## motocrash (May 2, 2019)

Creating sustenance for yourself and others is not a hobby,it is the nourishment of life itself.


----------



## JC in GB (May 2, 2019)

motocrash said:


> Creating sustenance for yourself and others is not a hobby,it is the nourishment of life itself.



Testify brother!


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 2, 2019)

A gift to the wife for Mothers Day.  hehehe

Warren


----------



## SlickRockStones (May 2, 2019)

Just let her know that if she goes along with the new grinder your sausage will be made bigger, firmer, faster and more often. Wink,wink,nudge nudge.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 2, 2019)

JC in GB Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Polka (May 5, 2019)

Well, I sold my wife on our grinder by showing her that I can grind our hamburger with less cost than she was buying it anywhere by more than a dollar a pound by buying brisket from 1.75 to 2.99 lb, trimming and grinding for her, instead of the 3.35 lb chubs, or 3.99 or more ground in the store packs. 

SOLD. 

The fact I get to use the machine, and brisket trimmings for sausage making is a "side benefit."  Whooot!


----------



## forktender (May 5, 2019)

Polka said:


> Well, I sold my wife on our grinder by showing her that I can grind our hamburger with less cost than she was buying it anywhere by more than a dollar a pound by buying brisket from 1.75 to 2.99 lb, trimming and grinding for her, instead of the 3.35 lb chubs, or 3.99 or more ground in the store packs.
> 
> SOLD.
> 
> The fact I get to use the machine, and brisket trimmings for sausage making is a "side benefit."  Whooot!


I do the same with untrimmed Tri tips that I buy on sale for $2,49 per pound.
And the burgers are 100x better than anything you can buy in the big chain stores.


----------



## flatbroke (May 5, 2019)

strong work there my friend


----------



## zwiller (May 5, 2019)

LOL.  This is expensive?  Try musical instruments or woodworking.  Get a $20 plastic grinder for now.  Takes 5-10m for 8lbs of butt.  In case others are reading, always spend big on the stuffer and small on the grinder.  Upgrade grinder when it starts taking too long.


----------



## flatbroke (May 5, 2019)

..


----------



## Inscrutable (May 5, 2019)

Polka said:


> Well, I sold my wife on our grinder !


At first I thought sold ‘for’ the grinder ... reminded me of a friends favorite bumper sticker .... ‘I got this truck for my husband ... pretty good trade’



zwiller said:


> LOL.  This is expensive?  Try musical instruments or woodworking.  Get


 Do those too ... and boating ... but I work too much to use my hobbies as much as I’d like, and probably couldn’t do them all if I didn’t ... helluva Catch 22 

Damn work keeps getting in the way of a life.


----------



## Inscrutable (May 5, 2019)

Back to original programming ... has anyone use the attachment for a Kitchenaid stand mixer? I have a cheap plastic standalone, and wondering about getting the mixer attachment, but wonder if still too light duty? I don’t expect to be in mass production, maybe a diversion once a month or so.


----------



## motocrash (May 5, 2019)

Inscrutable said:


> Back to original programming ... has anyone use the attachment for a Kitchenaid stand mixer? I have a cheap plastic standalone, and wondering about getting the mixer attachment, but wonder if still too light duty? I don’t expect to be in mass production, maybe a diversion once a month or so.




 disco
 uses one all the time.


----------



## disco (May 5, 2019)

Inscrutable said:


> Back to original programming ... has anyone use the attachment for a Kitchenaid stand mixer? I have a cheap plastic standalone, and wondering about getting the mixer attachment, but wonder if still too light duty? I don’t expect to be in mass production, maybe a diversion once a month or so.


I have a KitchenAid with a grinder attachment. It does the job if you aren't doing a lot. I wouldn't want to do over 5 or 6 pounds at a time. Any more and I would go to a dedicated grinder.


----------



## disco (May 5, 2019)

Inscrutable said:


> Back to original programming ... has anyone use the attachment for a Kitchenaid stand mixer? I have a cheap plastic standalone, and wondering about getting the mixer attachment, but wonder if still too light duty? I don’t expect to be in mass production, maybe a diversion once a month or so.


Also, I agree with a prior post, do NOT use the stuffer attachment on the KitchenAid. Get a dedicated stuffer (I have a 5 lb LEM vertical that works great). I'd rather get a root canal from a proctologist than stuff with the KA.


----------



## Inscrutable (May 5, 2019)

disco said:


> I have a KitchenAid with a grinder attachment. It does the job if you aren't doing a lot. I wouldn't want to do over 5 or 6 pounds at a time. Any more and I would go to a dedicated grinder.


I don’t think I’d exceed that often. Thanks!


----------



## Inscrutable (May 5, 2019)

disco said:


> Also, I agree with a prior post, do NOT use the stuffer attachment on the KitchenAid. Get a dedicated stuffer (I have a 5 lb LEM vertical that works great). I'd rather get a root canal from a proctologist than stuff with the KA.


And now I see this ... sigh ... 

And curious ... which is worse if you have the dentist and proctologist exchange jobs?


----------



## Inscrutable (May 5, 2019)

So is this just like my woodworking tools ... some CAN be made sorta multi-functional, but buying well made dedicated ones makes all the difference in the world for enjoyment (let alone capability)?

Probably rhetorical ...


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 5, 2019)

I have a $100 Kitchener #12. All metal gear drive and works great.
On owning a Boat...I had a 17' Bayliner Fish n' Ski. In 1987 it was $15K and a Ton of Fun. But...What a Money Pit! Just to put it on the water cost $100 in gas to haul it, gas in the boat and lunch. Then, there was not a single trip out that Something did not go wrong! Just picking it up, my Bro went to get out. As he swung his leg out, he kicked out one of the windshields, $150. First trip out, the Trailering Bar that holds up the engine during transport, Fell of the deck and into the Lake. $100. Another adventure, the Battery Died, $200 for a Marine Battery. Once the Pedestal Seat post got stuck in the front deck. It rained hard that night and the water caused the pedestal to tear through the Canvas Cover, $200. My Brother was out racing around the lake, jumping wakes. The boat came down hard and his knee hit the Throttle, Gear Shift assembly, shattering it. $300. Bilge Pump, $150. Annual Tune Up, $250. And a whole bunch of Nickel and Dime other issues. We sold it in 1990 and I will never own another Boat...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> I have a $100 Kitchener #12. All metal gear drive and works great.
> On owning a Boat...I had a 17' Bayliner Fish n' Ski. In 1987 it was $15K and a Ton of Fun. But...What a Money Pit! Just to put it on the water cost $100 in gas to haul it, gas in the boat and lunch. Then, there was not a single trip out that Something did not go wrong! Just picking it up, my Bro went to get out. As he swung his leg out, he kicked out one of the windshields, $150. First trip out, the Trailering Bar that holds up the engine during transport, Fell of the deck and into the Lake. $100. Another adventure, the Battery Died, $200 for a Marine Battery. Once the Pedestal Seat post got stuck in the front deck. It rained hard that night and the water caused the pedestal to tear through the Canvas Cover, $200. My Brother was out racing around the lake, jumping wakes. The boat came down hard and his knee hit the Throttle, Gear Shift assembly, shattering it. $300. Bilge Pump, $150. Annual Tune Up, $250. And a whole bunch of Nickel and Dime other issues. We sold it in 1990 and I will never own another Boat...JJ




Like Me, you learned "A Boat is a Hole in the Water, you throw Money Into".

Bear


----------



## motocrash (May 5, 2019)

chef jimmyj
 ,you forgot registration fees.
Canoes and kayaks are great!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 5, 2019)

motocrash said:


> chef jimmyj
> ,you forgot registration fees.
> Canoes and kayaks are great!



I was a Boy Scout and spent many, many hours in Canoes. The problem I found is...As I got older, it was too hard for my Wife to get up on the Water Skis, behind my Canoe....JJ


----------



## Inscrutable (May 5, 2019)

As they say ... Bring Over Another Thousand

But I must say ... your story is worthy of an SNL or Monty Python skit


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 6, 2019)

Did you ever think about collecting fire wood? $60,000 pickup truck, $4,000 trailer, $300 chainsaw and another $2,500 for a splitter.

Warren


----------



## daveomak (May 6, 2019)

disco said:


> I'd rather get a root canal from a proctologist than stuff with the KA.




Dave, that's tooooo funny....


----------



## DAP (Sep 3, 2019)

Inscrutable said:


> Back to original programming ... has anyone use the attachment for a Kitchenaid stand mixer? I have a cheap plastic standalone, and wondering about getting the mixer attachment, but wonder if still too light duty? I don’t expect to be in mass production, maybe a diversion once a month or so.


I use the Kitchenaid attachment and it works great. Well worth the $$. Chute is plastic, but the gears and shaft are steel. I have the grinder and the stuffer.


----------



## Polka (Sep 4, 2019)

Good for grinder.  You will want to get a separate -- stand alone -- stuffer.  You will be frustrated with the KA stuffer.  Tollerances are too loose, and you get alot of squirt back, and other issues.  It can be done, but takes the fun out of it.
Just my two cents.  R


----------



## Capt greg (Oct 21, 2019)

Hey check on some big stores for top round whole or half here in south fl I pay $2lb all choice meat,the Latins call it (Canada)?


Polka said:


> Well, I sold my wife on our grinder by showing her that I can grind our hamburger with less cost than she was buying it anywhere by more than a dollar a pound by buying brisket from 1.75 to 2.99 lb, trimming and grinding for her, instead of the 3.35 lb chubs, or 3.99 or more ground in the store packs.
> 
> SOLD.
> 
> The fact I get to use the machine, and brisket trimmings for sausage making is a "side benefit."  Whooot!


y guy


----------

